# Duke of Fluke



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey MJ was saying he hasn't heard from ya in a while. Are you still in on the charter trip next thursday? Looks like it is gonna be me, Anthony, MJ , Ed and his friend along with you. I hope you can still make it. Let us know.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I'm not sure, I really want to go but the new job is complicating things. It would have been cool but my tuna trip got cancelled a few weeks ago and re-scheduled for two weeks from now. I don't know if I can work out two days off that close together. I'd say that there is an 80 percent chance that I WILL be there. I'll let you guys know by the weekend. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

Glad to see you're still with us, I had thought you had packed up and moved to Montana or something! Just about all the info you need for the charter is on the boating board. Hoping you can make it -- someone has to help Jason get his first keeper fluke this year (come to think of it, I don't have a keeper fluke this year, either!) Looks like we BOTH need your help....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey I need one too. We really need for you to come to help us catch or first keeper flounders. Hope you can make it.
-Anthony


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I have not been doing that well with the flat one's myself, but I have had a few keepers so far this year. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Duke of Fluke!

They're still getting them down at Capt. Andy's, and the pot is over $3100.00 for a 2.68 lber. I'm tempted to make a run down Saturday if there's no change in my mother's condition. Was only out once this season -- caught six throwbacks back in May (Ed took the PM pool with a 3 pound plus beauty.) Fluking on the Old Grounds is really picking up -- lots of 7 pound pool winners last week. The extended Fall season should be a blast!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Well my friend...Unfortunately I will not be able to make it. It seems like these get togethers rarely pan out for me. However, my wife has agreed to some fluking aboard the Mohawk tommorrow morning. Perhaps we will be able to get together another time. I am planning on several trips aboard the Morningstar in OCT and November, maybe you guys will join me. So Sad...


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

Sorry to hear you can't make it... Togging on the Morningstar sounds like a winner. Keep me posted!

Rodia reported lots of big fluke coming out of North Jersey. Saturday is not the best choice (lots of traffic out there), but as a wise man once said, the best time for fishing is when you can go! Take lots of pics and post your results.... Throw a big hunk of sea robin belly on the wife's rod and tell her to hang on tight!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Never did go fluking...looked at the weather and it looked like poor drifting conditions during the morning and thunder storms in the afternoon. We decided to save some money and go croaker fishing at CHSP in Delaware instead.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

No report? Checked MD/DE board but saw nothing about Cape Henlopen (or do I have the location wrong?)


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

posting report down below shortly


----------

